# Where to open a tattoo studio in Spain?



## nat201 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi all,

My husband and I are moving to Spain later in the year with the plan to open a tattoo studio. We're currently researching the best city to move to. Any recommendations?? Some of the factors we're considering are:

- cost of renting a shop/apartment
- tattoo culture and popularity
- economy and unemployment
- age demographics

Language isn't a problem, we speak Spanish.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!! 

Thanks


----------



## nat201 (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh, I should mention, some of the places we're considering so far are: Granada, Seville, Malaga and Valencia. From what I see, Madrid and Barcelona are too expensive for us...


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

If you come out to Alicante for a reccy I could be a customer. 

To be honest though it's hard to give a recommendation, stick to a city or it's surrounds as although the unemployment across Spain is ridiculously high there is always business near a city no matter. Around here summer months are certainly busier.

Also in walking the streets and going shopping there are definitely lots of people inked up, certainly the younger generation are up for it at least so the only problem is getting people in but speaking Spanish would be a big thing.

I guess if you have a great portfolio and people want to travel to see you it would be preferred because as always there will be competition and probably well established parlours at that so you would need something.

One thing I have noticed around here is that while tattoo shop websites are generally of better standard than most Spanish sites, at least locally there is a lack of English content(to be expected, this is Spain) but if you have English and any other languages then advertise in them as well, especially online. If you are in the right area the tourist walk in trade would be pretty big I guess and people feel more comfortable knowing you can understand what they want and possibly even correctly spell.

As for location/rent, that's harder. Where I would choose here at least is nearer the beach and would no doubt command top dollar.

Honestly, I don't think it will be an easy move and can't really offer too much advice but come over and do some market research trips if you can.


----------



## nat201 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks for the advice Pazcat. Yep I'm in agreement with you, a city with a beach is probably going to attract the most clients. It's my husband who's the tattooist, and he has a really great portfolio, he's an artist rather than the copying commercial type (not just being biased!!). At the moment I think Valencia is top choice as it's pretty close to a few tattoo conventions which will be good publicity. I'll let you know if we visit Alicante


----------



## veronikak (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey guys,me and my boyfrien are gonna open a shop in Tenerife, I think this is the best part.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Know your market. Do several fact finding trips, work out your overheads; rentals, utilities, insurances, advertising, autonomo, raw materials... assess how big your potential market might be, checkout the competition and be prepared to diversify. 

Remember that Spain still has very high unemployment and perhaps now isn't the best time to start this type of business, but do your research to find out 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Good luck 

Some of my sons friends have tattoos , so think there is an opportunity for you 

hope it works out 

Tony


----------

